# Using fragrances vs essential oils



## Equestrian (May 9, 2013)

So in the batch of stuff I ordered this last time I decided to buy some of the fragrances along with the essential oils. BUT I don't quite know how much to put in! I don't want to over do it, and will only be doing a couple bars at a time as it is for a gift. Any suggestions and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## melstan775 (May 9, 2013)

Essential oils are not natural fragrances. They are the oils of the plants and fruits they are taken from. So they are essentially liquid plant matter. Keep that in mind when you scent. The experienced members of this forum will tell you no more then 3% of EO in your cold process batter; also 5% of your manufactuer's maximum recommended amount for FOs.  Are you doing melt and pour soaps or cold process soaps? It's hard to make only one or two bars of cold process soap as the room for error greatly increases. One pound batches are the recommended minimum. 

 Someone will come along and give you a better answer, but I saw your question just sitting here so I thought I would give you a quick answer so you don't have to wait.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> It's hard to make only one or two bars of cold process soap as the room for error greatly increases. One pound batches are the recommended minimum.





The question is posted in the M&P section though.

If your fragrance oils are designed to use in soap, your supplier should give you the proper % to use.
Even some body safe FO's, have to be used in lower % than normal, so be careful to check out each one.

With EO's, there no comparison really. Lavender could be used straight, where others should be used at 0.5 max or are not body safe at all.
So be sure to do your research on both FO's and EO's.


----------



## lsg (May 9, 2013)

Most suppliers have a usage rate posted with a description of the oil.  A couple of bars of M&P is easy, but I would make at least one pound of cp soap, that should make about four bars, depending on the size.  Here is a link to a calculator:

http://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx


----------



## Equestrian (May 9, 2013)

lsg said:


> Most suppliers have a usage rate posted with a description of the oil.  A couple of bars of M&P is easy, but I would make at least one pound of cp soap, that should make about four bars, depending on the size.  Here is a link to a calculator:
> 
> http://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx



Thanks so much. I got it from bulkapothecary, but think I will also try some of the stuff from brambleberry too


----------



## melstan775 (May 9, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> The question is posted in the M&P section though.



That don't mean a thing. People mispost. Also I never know what forum it's
In, I don't check cuz I only read the current threads in the sidebar.


----------

